# Scottish Xmas Day/Night Out (Sat 7th Dec)



## Col5632 (22 Oct 2013)

Last year we met at the omni centre in edinburgh, had food at the filling station in the centre and then a few of us went to the german market for some beers, would be nice to do something similar again this year.

Open to suggestions of where, what and when we do this so who is up for it and what do you want to do?

EDIT: Now with Poll included

http://doodle.com/u4vbk4h8rcc7f3h7


----------



## tug benson (22 Oct 2013)

The strippers?


----------



## Booyaa (22 Oct 2013)

tug benson said:


> The strippers?


Winner.


----------



## Telemark (22 Oct 2013)

Depending on the date, I might TRY and find you lot again ... hopefully more successfully than last year  

T


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2013)

I'm in: let me know the date a wee bit in advance, so I can take the day off work if I need to.
My time table is more flexible this year


----------



## Col5632 (23 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm in: let me know the date a wee bit in advance, so I can take the day off work if I need to.
> My time table is more flexible this year



Something like Sat 14th Dec but depends who can make it really 



Telemark said:


> Depending on the date, I might TRY and find you lot again ... hopefully more successfully than last year
> 
> T



Yeah that would be good


----------



## Louch (27 Oct 2013)

I am out in edinburgh the evening of the 14th. May I suggest holyrood 9a for food/drinks. Is delicious, 5 min walk from Waverley, and has more character than the omni restaurants .


----------



## Telemark (27 Oct 2013)

Louch said:


> I am out in edinburgh the evening of the 14th. May I suggest holyrood 9a for food/drinks. Is deliscious, 5 min walk from Waverley, and has more character than the omni restaurants .


Thanks @Louch, that looks interesting (good reviews, see current menu here), might have to go and do some testing there before December... 
Will report back 

T


----------



## Louch (27 Oct 2013)

I have been twice. Go in and it looks like a proper pub should. Have eaten twice, and people I have taken have then taken other people back. Very reasonable prices too.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Oct 2013)

Louch said:


> I am out in edinburgh the evening of the 14th. May I suggest holyrood 9a for food/drinks. Is delicious, 5 min walk from Waverley, and has more character than the omni restaurants .



You able to join us if the date is decided to be the 14th?


----------



## Telemark (28 Oct 2013)

Col5632 said:


> You able to join us if the date is decided to be the 14th?



 Maybe we do need a doodle poll for this one, to choose the best day? 

T


----------



## Col5632 (28 Oct 2013)

Telemark said:


> Maybe we do need a doodle poll for this one, to choose the best day?
> 
> T



How do i make one of them?


----------



## Louch (28 Oct 2013)

Col5632 said:


> You able to join us if the date is decided to be the 14th?


if its early in the afternoon , and I can be leaving for about 430 to go home and get changed should be ok


----------



## Telemark (28 Oct 2013)

Col5632 said:


> How do i make one of them?


 You go here and set one up for any days that you want to put up as options, and post up the participation link (rather than the organiser link - all will become clear, you get taken through a few simple steps). 
There's no need to create an account.

T


----------



## Col5632 (28 Oct 2013)

Louch said:


> if its early in the afternoon , and I can be leaving for about 430 to go home and get changed should be ok



I'm sure we will meet around 12ish



Telemark said:


> You go here and set one up for any days that you want to put up as options, and post up the participation link (rather than the organiser link - all will become clear, you get taken through a few simple steps).
> There's no need to create an account.
> 
> T



Thanks and done, link in first post of this thread


----------



## DougieAB (28 Oct 2013)

Saturday the 14th is fine with me especially as I have holidays to take and the Friday will be my last day of work for 2013 before Santa comes. (Just rubbing that fact in )


----------



## DougieAB (28 Oct 2013)

Telemark said:


> Maybe we do need a doodle poll for this one, to choose the best day?
> 
> T


 Telemark, I noticed your suggestion of a Doodle poll in another post was frowned upon but you suggested it again here. Do you have shares in the company?


----------



## Telemark (28 Oct 2013)

Actually it was @Rasmus' suggestion  on the other thread, and I frowned upon it  (or rather I said that others would frown on it and tell us to get on with it and just announce a date for the next ride rather than trying to find one that suited most people ). But for something like a Christmas social it seems to make sense to find a date that most can make - at least I think so, and it looks like Col agrees (even if he's cleverly suggesting that he can only make 14th Dec )...

No shares I am afraid, I'd probably be able to have unlimited N+1s if I did 

The question is whether @Louch has shares in Holyrood 9a 

T


----------



## Col5632 (29 Oct 2013)

Telemark said:


> Actually it was @Rasmus' suggestion  on the other thread, and I frowned upon it  (or rather I said that others would frown on it and tell us to get on with it and just announce a date for the next ride rather than trying to find one that suited most people ). But for something like a Christmas social it seems to make sense to find a date that most can make - at least I think so, and it looks like Col agrees (even if he's cleverly suggesting that he can only make 14th Dec )...
> 
> No shares I am afraid, I'd probably be able to have unlimited N+1s if I did
> 
> ...



I never really thought about adding my dates lol

I can make pretty much any saturday night, just means i don't do the takeaway job that night


----------



## Telemark (2 Nov 2013)

Just returned from lunch at Holyrood 9a  - great burgers (in VERY nice buns!), friendly staff, beers at "Edinburgh prices" ...
 Thumbs up from us!

We'll have to reserve tables though ...

T


----------



## Louch (2 Nov 2013)

Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2013)

Has a date been decided on yet?


----------



## Scoosh (2 Nov 2013)

Telemark said:


> Just returned from lunch at Holyrood 9a  - great burgers (in VERY nice buns!), friendly staff, beers at "Edinburgh prices" ...
> Thumbs up from us!
> 
> We'll have to reserve tables though ...
> ...


WOW !  Even HJ liked it ????  Must have some good real ale, then - and a large selection of obscure whiskies !


----------



## HJ (2 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> WOW !  Even HJ liked it ????  Must have some good real ale, then - and a large selection of obscure whiskies !



Being lunch time I didn't partake of the whiskies, but they do have craft beer from Alloa...


----------



## edindave (3 Nov 2013)

Can't do 14th but can do 7th. I would need to get home and changed after club run so mid-afternoon 14:00 onwards on would be better for me.
Some of us have cycling to do!

Don't let me sway any decisions though!


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2013)

Telemark said:


> Just returned from lunch at Holyrood 9a  - great burgers (in VERY nice buns!), friendly staff, beers at "Edinburgh prices" ...
> Thumbs up from us!
> 
> We'll have to reserve tables though ...
> ...


Just a heads up, they may not allow you to reserve tables. Most places in Glasgow don't allow table booking for most of December.


----------



## edindave (3 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Just a heads up, they may not allow you to reserve tables. Most places in Glasgow don't allow table booking for most of December.



That reminds me of a joke I heard the other day...

What's the connection between Las Vegas and Glasgow? They are the only two places on the planet where you can use chips to pay for sex!! P.S. This joke does not work in America.


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2013)

I will use that tomorrow. Being the only east coaster in a sea of weegies that joke will go down well.


----------



## Telemark (3 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Just a heads up, they may not allow you to reserve tables. Most places in Glasgow don't allow table booking for most of December.



I've never heard of that before in Edinburgh ... maybe it's a Westie thing? 

T


----------



## Louch (3 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Just a heads up, they may not allow you to reserve tables. Most places in Glasgow don't allow table booking for most of December.


Edinburghshire usually ok for afternoons


----------



## Col5632 (6 Nov 2013)

It seems there are 5 who can make the 7th and 5 who can make the 14th, if I put myself down as the 7th that means all but one person (who has voted) can make the 7th


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (6 Nov 2013)

That's fine @Col5632 ... I _think_ I'm the other one who put the 14th.

I have my office Christmas Do the day before and may not be in a fit-state to trek through to Edinburgh the next day, so I'd say I'm a maybe at best now!


----------



## HJ (6 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Just a heads up, they may not allow you to reserve tables. Most places in Glasgow don't allow table booking for most of December.



When we went in for lunch on Saturday, they were definitely taking bookings then, will have to check about December.


----------



## Louch (6 Nov 2013)

I can do 7th or 14th. have a night out the 14th so would lean more towards the 7th so id not be clock watching


----------



## Col5632 (7 Nov 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> That's fine @Col5632 ... I _think_ I'm the other one who put the 14th.
> 
> I have my office Christmas Do the day before and may not be in a fit-state to trek through to Edinburgh the next day, so I'd say I'm a maybe at best now!



I think it was @DougieAB that also put the 14th, seems most prefer the 7th


----------



## DougieAB (7 Nov 2013)

Yes I did put down the 14th but am open to other dates. You don't get rid of me that easilly.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2013)

Must discuss with Mrs Scoosh ...


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2013)

What ? No @Pat "5mph" ; no @jazloc ; no @Jane Smart ... ??? 


... yet ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> What ? No @Pat "5mph" ; no @jazloc ; no @Jane Smart ... ???
> 
> 
> ... yet ...


I said I would take the day off work, if youse decide in good time 
Once I accept a shift I need to do it, so hurry up decide on a date you procrastinating lot


----------



## Col5632 (8 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I said I would take the day off work, if youse decide in good time
> Once I accept a shift I need to do it, so hurry up decide on a date you procrastinating lot



I think the 7th dec looks like the date that most would make


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I think the 7th dec looks like the date that most would make


Is this a definite?


----------



## Col5632 (8 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Is this a definite?



From the poll we had this is the date most can make so i say yeah


----------



## Telemark (8 Nov 2013)

Shall we fix it then?


----------



## Scoosh (8 Nov 2013)

Yup - and Mrs Scoosh approves and may join us.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Nov 2013)

Ok, I'm in: just post the meeting place/time, I'll be there


----------



## Col5632 (10 Nov 2013)

What time and where would people like to meet? I can email 9A when we have a better idea of numbers and times to see if they can give us a special table or room even


----------



## Telemark (10 Nov 2013)

Not too late for lunch purposes? I'd rather get my food before much drinking  ... 
Do we want to head over to the Christmas market for a spot of mulled wine afterwards? which is also almost next to the train station, for those who need to head off swiftly.
I don't really mind the time, we are only a 3 minute ride or 15 minute walk away from 9a... over to those who need to travel from the far corners of CC Ecosse land .

T


----------



## Col5632 (10 Nov 2013)

Telemark said:


> Not too late for lunch purposes? I'd rather get my food before much drinking  ...
> Do we want to head over to the Christmas market for a spot of mulled wine afterwards? which is also almost next to the train station, for those who need to head off swiftly.
> I don't really mind the time, we are only a 3 minute ride or 15 minute walk away from 9a... over to those who need to travel from the far corners of CC Ecosse land .
> 
> T



Shall we say meet at 1 then? My plan was to always head to the market afterwards


----------



## Rasmus (10 Nov 2013)

1 sounds good.

If the promise of Williams Bros beer with the food turns out to be true, mulled wine will be a disappointment...


----------



## Col5632 (10 Nov 2013)

Rasmus said:


> 1 sounds good.
> 
> If the promise of Williams Bros beer with the food turns out to be true, mulled wine will be a disappointment...



Doesn't need to be wine


----------



## edindave (10 Nov 2013)

You can't beat the annual excited build up to the mulled wine  , followed shortly by the annual disappointment when you taste it  and realise how much it cost you


----------



## Telemark (10 Nov 2013)

edindave said:


> You can't beat the annual excited build up to the mulled wine  , followed shortly by the annual disappointment when you taste it  and realise how much it cost you


Yes, it's the vinegary dregs disguised with lots of sugar and added alcohol, not sure how "real" the spices are (probably "flavours" instead) ... This might explain why it gives me a headache, even in small doses. Home made is a different kettle of fish (or should that be mulled wine) 

T


----------



## Louch (12 Nov 2013)

Tweeted Holyrood 9a last night re notice for booking tables, they advised sooner than later as they are filling up fast.


----------



## Col5632 (12 Nov 2013)

Louch said:


> Tweeted Holyrood 9a last night re notice for booking tables, they advised sooner than later as they are filling up fast.



Don't know the best thing to do as yet we don't know how many are coming and it will change between now and then


----------



## Rasmus (12 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Don't know the best thing to do as yet we don't know how many are coming



Wasn't that what the poll was for?

Anyway the poll appears to have been corrupted - someone has changed my vote!


----------



## Col5632 (12 Nov 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Wasn't that what the poll was for?
> 
> Anyway the poll appears to have been corrupted - someone has changed my vote!



There is a few randoms in the poll now aswell


----------



## Scoosh (12 Nov 2013)

It looks like the poll has been corrupted - my available dates had been changed , so I'd suggest we (= @Louch ) get on and book it for 1300 on Saturday 7 December - private room if poss/not too expensive - and those who can come, come ; those who cannot - we'll eat  and drink  for you, just so you won't feel left out !

We're generous like that in CC Ecosse ! 

Numbers - at least 10, I'd guess


----------



## Col5632 (12 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> It looks like the poll has been corrupted - my available dates had been changed , so I'd suggest we (= @Louch ) get on and book it for 1300 on Saturday 7 December - private room if poss/not too expensive - and those who can come, come ; those who cannot - we'll eat  and drink  for you, just so you won't feel left out !
> 
> We're generous like that in CC Ecosse !
> 
> Numbers - at least 10, I'd guess



All sounds good to me, as long as they know the numbers are subject to change


----------



## Louch (12 Nov 2013)

Have sent a request for places for 12, will update when I get a response


----------



## tug benson (12 Nov 2013)

Louch said:


> Tweeted Holyrood 9a last night re notice for booking tables, they advised sooner than later as they are filling up fast.


 Fancy twetting the Burke and Hare strip joint to find out how much a lap dance is? usually it`s £10 but knowing these edinbugger prices it will be £50


----------



## tug benson (12 Nov 2013)

Am a maybe just now...i don`t know my Xmas hours yet, should be finding them out in the next 10 days, will have a better idea when i can confirm the days i am working


----------



## Louch (12 Nov 2013)

10 taps aff, 20 full nude.......or so I'm told


----------



## Scoosh (12 Nov 2013)

Steady, young @tug benson benson - there will be ladies present ... and you DO NOT want to upset Mrs Scoosh. She is a primary school teacher !


----------



## tug benson (12 Nov 2013)

Just a bit of fun...Honest


----------



## Louch (12 Nov 2013)

Nothing wrong with paying people through college.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Nov 2013)

Oi ! You two ...


----------



## Col5632 (13 Nov 2013)

Where should we all meet?


----------



## Rasmus (13 Nov 2013)

Through the power of google I have ascertained the location of the restaurant. It appears easy to navigate to, so I see no need to meet anywhere else than the front door.


----------



## Louch (13 Nov 2013)

Bookings been confirmed. 12 for food at one


----------



## Telemark (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks, @Louch & Col for booking/organising us 

T


----------



## mr messy (13 Nov 2013)

Ah! This is what was being discussed at chez T


----------



## Louch (13 Nov 2013)

If you are coming, get the train.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Nov 2013)

I think my shift finishes at 2am the day before .... gonna sleep on the train to Edinburgh 
See you all there!


----------



## Col5632 (14 Nov 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Through the power of google I have ascertained the location of the restaurant. It appears easy to navigate to, so I see no need to meet anywhere else than the front door.



I just wasnt sure if everybody knew how to get there 



Louch said:


> Bookings been confirmed. 12 for food at one



Cheers

So far we have
1.Col5632
2. Telemark
3. HJ
4. Scoosh
5.Mrs Scoosh
6.Pat
7.Louch
8.Edindave
9.DougieAB
10. mr messy (scout permitting) 

Maybe List is:

1.Harry_Palmer79
2.Tug Benson

Have I missed anybody?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think my shift finishes at 2am the day before .... gonna sleep on the train to Edinburgh
> See you all there!


I know trains on the Embra-Weegieland line are slow  ... but not _quite_ that bad ...


----------



## mr messy (14 Nov 2013)

Can add me as long as i get an indian scout to guide me.....


----------



## Louch (14 Nov 2013)

I'll be getting off at train at Waverley for anyone who needs walked around.


----------



## Col5632 (18 Nov 2013)

Louch said:


> I'll be getting off at train at Waverley for anyone who needs walked around.



I'll also be getting the train


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'll also be getting the train


So you can "go home by rail" ? 




Some years ago, there was an article in the Scotsman newspaper about Charlotte Square, in which the expression "going home by rail" was used for those who, a bit considerably the worse for wear , used the metal railings around the Square to hang on to, thus assisting themselves in their movement homeward !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> So you can "go home by rail" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The things one learn on CC!


----------



## Col5632 (19 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> So you can "go home by rail" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe more than 1 but less than 10


----------



## tug benson (19 Nov 2013)

So whats the plan on the day?

My girlfriend is having her works night out in edinburgh on the 7th, we are thinking of booking into a hotel for the night...I don`t want to be hanging around Edinburgh myself all night...Might see what time i can up with her and her work mates


----------



## Col5632 (19 Nov 2013)

tug benson said:


> So whats the plan on the day?
> 
> My girlfriend is having her works night out in edinburgh on the 7th, we are thinking of booking into a hotel for the night...I don`t want to be hanging around Edinburgh myself all night...Might see what time i can up with her and her work mates



I don't see us staying too late but if we end up moving on to a few pubs/bars then i'm cool with that 

@Fubar you planning on coming along to this?


----------



## mr messy (19 Nov 2013)

tug benson said:


> So whats the plan on the day?
> 
> My girlfriend is having her works night out in edinburgh on the 7th, we are thinking of booking into a hotel for the night...I don`t want to be hanging around Edinburgh myself all night...Might see what time i can up with her and her work mates


If your gf has any hot work colleagues that aren't fussy i'm in!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Nov 2013)

mr messy said:


> If your gf has any hot work colleagues that aren't fussy i'm in!


    


 ... ???


----------



## Fubar (20 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I don't see us staying too late but if we end up moving on to a few pubs/bars then i'm cool with that
> 
> @Fubar you planning on coming along to this?


 
I hadn't planned to, Maddie works most Saturday's so I have to pick her up at Midnight which negates any drinking plans - I'll check if she has a shift that day or not.


----------



## Col5632 (20 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> I hadn't planned to, Maddie works most Saturday's so I have to pick her up at Midnight which negates any drinking plans - I'll check if she has a shift that day or not.



You could always come and not drink?


----------



## Fubar (20 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> You could always come and not drink?


 
 Funny how that never occurred to me... I'm a miserable git as it is without being surrounded by a bunch of p*ssheads...

Let me check what shift Mad is on and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Nov 2013)

One needs to remember that, despite those 'going home by rail', there is absolutely no need for anyone to feel a 'requirement' to consume any alcohol at all ! 

Much entertainment could be had by observing those who have consumed beverages which contain alcohol !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> Funny how that never occurred to me... I'm a miserable git as it is without being surrounded by a bunch of p*ssheads...
> 
> Let me check what shift Mad is on and I'll get back to you.


I don't drink


----------



## Col5632 (21 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't drink



I also dont tend to drink much


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2013)

I'm a lightweight, too (drinking-wise) ... still talk plenty of rubbish, though 

Come on, @Fubar, you can combine a nice lunch with friends with your  shopping ...

T


----------



## mr messy (22 Nov 2013)

Telemark said:


> I'm a lightweight, too (drinking-wise) ... still talk plenty of rubbish, though
> 
> Come on, @Fubar, you can combine a nice lunch with friends with your  shopping ...
> 
> T


Yep me too......2 beers and i'm anyones!


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2013)

What I meant was that I don't need any 'help' from alcohol to talk rubbish ... see, I'm at it again (talking rubbish, that is )

T


----------



## Col5632 (23 Nov 2013)

I'm another one for talking rubbish most of the time :P


----------



## Telemark (23 Nov 2013)

Good company all round, then 

T


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Nov 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm another one for talking rubbish most of the time :P


I just talk all the time


----------



## Col5632 (28 Nov 2013)

Just over a week to go, looking forward to it, its come round so quick


----------



## edindave (28 Nov 2013)

Sorry folks, going to have to miss this one, a sudden family commitment has arisen and I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Nov 2013)

edindave said:


> Sorry folks, going to have to miss this one, a sudden family commitment has arisen and I won't be able to make it.



Thanks for letting us know Dave, hope all is ok

So far we have
1.Col5632
2. Telemark
3. HJ
4. Scoosh
5.Mrs Scoosh
6.Pat
7.Louch
8.DougieAB
9. mr messy (scout permitting) 

Maybe List is:

1.Harry_Palmer79
2.Tug Benson
3.Fubar

Not Coming
1.Edindave


----------



## Fubar (29 Nov 2013)

At best I might be able to meet you a bit later in the German market, Mrs Fubar is on call and Fubar Minor is working but what we might do is drop her off then come into town and try to find you - so I'm a "no" for lunch but hopefully catch up with you guys for a drink at some point.


----------



## Col5632 (3 Dec 2013)

Really hoping I feel better for sat cause I don't want to miss it, my first two sick days in 9 years of working, I must be ill lol


----------



## Louch (3 Dec 2013)

The updates for this aren't coming up on my alerts. I'm in, and allowed out all night, bar that I may need to take a work call around 1pm


----------



## Telemark (3 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Really hoping I feel better for sat cause I don't want to miss it, my first two sick days in 9 years of working, I must be ill lol



Oh no - hope you are feeling better soon! Not man flu then ...

T


----------



## Col5632 (4 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> Oh no - hope you are feeling better soon! Not man flu then ...
> 
> T



Thanks, Feeling much better today, still not 100% but defo better


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2013)

I'll be on the 11.45 from Queen Street, see you all on Saturday


----------



## Louch (4 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll be on the 11.45 from Queen Street, see you all on Saturday


I'll wear a red carnation and have a copy of the times under my arm so you recognise me out of Lycra...,,no wait that's another meeting ....


----------



## ShooglyDougie (4 Dec 2013)

Any room for one more? due to a wee change of plans I should be able to make this .


----------



## Louch (4 Dec 2013)

Always room for you . Dress code is Lycra tho


----------



## Col5632 (4 Dec 2013)

Looking like i'll be on the 12:04 from Dunfermline town  gets in Edinburgh at 12:40


----------



## ShooglyDougie (4 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> Dress code is Lycra tho



Speedos underneath and all .


----------



## Louch (4 Dec 2013)

Such a retro shout lol


----------



## Telemark (4 Dec 2013)

HJ and I shall be arriving en velo  (or maybe on foot ...).
Looking forward ... 

T


----------



## Rasmus (5 Dec 2013)

I'll be getting the local train on the Airdrie-Bathgate line, coming into Waverley 1242.


----------



## Telemark (5 Dec 2013)

Just as well the meal wasn't today ... nae trains!

T


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> Just as well the meal wasn't today ... nae trains!
> 
> T


@Rasmus would have cycled it


----------



## Telemark (5 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Rasmus would have cycled it


probably in record time, too 

T


----------



## Col5632 (6 Dec 2013)

Well I'm almost back to my normal moany self so i'll still be there


----------



## Scoosh (6 Dec 2013)

... err .... oh great.

I was told you 'only' moan when proceeding on an upward-inclined road on yer bike  ... are you telling me you moan at other times too ???  Surely not !


----------



## Fubar (6 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ... err .... oh great.
> 
> I was told you 'only' moan when proceeding on an upward-inclined road on yer bike  ... are you telling me you moan at other times too ???  Surely not !


 
It's when he goes quiet that you _really_ have to start worrying...


----------



## Col5632 (6 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ... err .... oh great.
> 
> I was told you 'only' moan when proceeding on an upward-inclined road on yer bike  ... are you telling me you moan at other times too ???  Surely not !



I get called 'Victor' at my work, kinda says it all


----------



## Scoosh (6 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I get called 'Victor' at my work, kinda says it all


The works champion, then


----------



## Scoosh (6 Dec 2013)

Mrs Scoosh and I are going to be a wee bit late for the  and , as we are running around Inverleith Park from 1100 - 1200, then dash home to shower (oh Yes - we are thinking of you all  ) and change and run proceed in a brisk fashion for a bus, followed by a decline/subcline/downhill walk to the venue. We should be there no later than 1330, so please just keep us a couple of seats (they don't _need_ to be together ... ) and get ordering your  and  - leaving some for us.


----------



## mr messy (6 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll be on the 11.45 from Queen Street, see you all on Saturday


Think i might just end up on the same train eventually.....


----------



## Telemark (6 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Mrs Scoosh and I are going to be a wee bit late for the  and , as we are running around Inverleith Park from 1100 - 1200, then dash home to shower (oh Yes - we are thinking of you all  ) and change and run proceed in a brisk fashion for a bus, followed by a decline/subcline/downhill walk to the venue. We should be there no later than 1330, so *please just keep us a couple of seats (they don't need to be together ... ) *and get ordering your  and  - leaving some for us.



Will try! Have fun running and rolling in the mud ... 

T


----------



## DougieAB (7 Dec 2013)

Just back from seeing Black Star Riders. Ears still buzzing  See you all tomorrow, I,ll be there around 01:00PM.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Dec 2013)

Currently looking at options to get through to Edinburgh tomorrow, then again I am just a_ little_ drunkified after my works Christmas night out and may or may not actually wake up in time to realise these plans. I essentially have three choices... 

1. Wake up in time to get a train through to Auld Reekie for one-ish (the ideal option)

2. Sleep in, have a sausage sandwich and cup of tea for breakfast then play Skyrim whilst nursing a stinking hangover and promising I'll never drink again... (Given how fuzzy my head is currently, I think this is the most _likely_ option!)

Or, least likely of all...

3. Sleep in, have a sausage sandwich and cup of tea for breakfast then watch Dumbarton play Queen of the South with my dad in the freezing cold. Hmm, decisions decisions! 

Whatever happens, I hope you all have fun tomorrow and I'll *definitely* see you all in the New Year!


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2013)

@Harry_Palmer79 Hope you'll make it! Your spelling/hand-eye coordination doesn't seem to be affected 

T


----------



## Louch (7 Dec 2013)

My train gets into edinburgh at 1236, will hang about for the 1245 lot before walking up


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> My train gets into edinburgh at 1236, will hang about for the 1245 lot before walking up


Never mind the '1245 lot' - just make sure you get hold of @mr messy as he was the one who need a guide/scout !
(it's a Kirkintilloch thing, I'm told ...)


----------



## mr messy (7 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Never mind the '1245 lot' - just make sure you get hold of @mr messy as he was the one who need a guide/scout !
> (it's a Kirkintilloch thing, I'm told ...)


On my way to find train station in Bishopbriggs......


----------



## Louch (7 Dec 2013)

I will text you when I get in


Scoosh said:


> Never mind the '1245 lot' - just make sure you get hold of @mr messy as he was the one who need a guide/scout !
> (it's a Kirkintilloch thing, I'm told ...)


no need to worry about him, just like last week I will make sure he int left behind.....


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (7 Dec 2013)

Thanks @Telemark it looks like option two has won the day though... luckily I'm not too hungover! More cake for everyone else :-)


----------



## Louch (7 Dec 2013)

Disappointed Ross ....,


----------



## Col5632 (7 Dec 2013)

I'll be seeing all you guys very soon, I'll be on the 12:04 train


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Never mind the '1245 lot' - just make sure you get hold of @mr messy as he was the one who need a guide/scout !
> (it's a Kirkintilloch thing, I'm told ...)



If @mr messy manages to find the train station and the same train as @Pat "5mph" , he'll be fine 
Otherwise several of us have his mobile number & vice versa


T


----------



## HJ (7 Dec 2013)

A fine lunch...







you know who you are... ;-)


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2013)

A great CC Ecosse Day out ! 

Lots of good , lots of good , lots of better



- and a  and  to CycleChat to a newbie !

Many thanks to @Louch for finding such a great place - there was even room for more .... [until a certain person** ate The Kitchen Sink  ]




**you know who you are


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2013)

Thanks from me too, to @Col5632 and @Louch for organising us ... I knew the food & company was going to be good, but it was even better ...
Time just flew by, and before we knew it was nearly 5pm! I was sorry to have to go home instead of joining you at the Christmas market, but needs must...
I've been shopping, the mince pie pastry is waiting to be rolled out, the stollen dough is waiting to have a tonne of fuit & nuts kneaded into it, and the ginger cake is starting to smell nicely ...
Strangely enough, I'm still not hungry following lunch!

Hope everybody else enjoyed themselves, too 
I suppose the next CC Ecosse meeting will not be until the next year now 

EDIT: forgot to say, welcome to our newbie ... hope you'll join us for next year's rides, and that you'll stop lurking and start posting 

T


----------



## Rasmus (7 Dec 2013)

very enjoyable to see you all outwith lycra! on the train home now after some nice warm pints. Looking forward to the new year...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Dec 2013)

Great CC Ecosse day out, glad I dragged myself out of bed this morning to be there - just made a coffee with cold water, forgot to boil the kettle, shows how tired I am! 
Like you, @Telemark could not eat another thing today, the food was extremely tasty 
Loads of it was eat  while comparing notes on @mr messy 's new cycling jacket: turns out the two of us bought the same jacket, in the same size  different colour, mine is better 
Thanks @Col5632 and @Louch for taking care of the logistics.
New CChatter Michelle had to take an earlier train back to Weegiland, so it was me among the men  that headed to the Christmas market, where we met Mr and Mrs @Fubar for a wee chat.
Good to meet Dougie A, B and C 
Amidst vapors of beer, barbecue odors, chocolate scent and opinionated statements on Scotland's independence quest, the seeds of the next CC Ecosse ride were germinating ...


----------



## Telemark (7 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great CC Ecosse day out, glad I dragged myself out of bed this morning to be there - just made a coffee with cold water, forgot to boil the kettle, shows how tired I am!
> Like you, @Telemark could not eat another thing today, the food was extremely tasty
> Loads of it was eat  while comparing notes on @mr messy 's new cycling jacket: turns out the two of us bought the same jacket, in the same size  different colour, mine is better
> Thanks @Col5632 and @Louch for taking care of the logistics.
> ...



Do tell  what next????  For those not present at the lunch, we were also plotting a wee excursion up the Crow Road for beginners, with a cake stop opportunity to take in the scenery from the view point half way up 
Sorry to miss Mr & Mrs @Fubar 
There is a THIRD Dougie? 
Must have a look out for that jacket ... a real bargain ... we can be the terrible twins next time, @Pat "5mph" (I like your colour better, too). Thanks @mr messy for the details. 

T


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Dec 2013)

@Telemark there is a third forever absent Dougie @Mad Doug Biker that is.
In this case, however, it was a joke by @Louch : as we have Dougie AB, stands to reason the "other Dougie" must be C


----------



## Col5632 (7 Dec 2013)

Great food, great company and a great day  thanks to @Louch for finding the place, if I stayed out any later I would have just spent money I didn't have lol


----------



## Rasmus (7 Dec 2013)

The train through Airdrie on a Saturday night is quite something. I got a choir of christmas carols to keep me company  I now wonder how much of the track racing from Mexico I can watch before collapsing...


----------



## mr messy (7 Dec 2013)

i'm home and agree was good to see everyone in their civvys. 
The beers after were also amusing......
@Pat "5mph" and @Telemark there was a red jacket? i tried on first medium i found and bought it! 
Also have to applaud Scotrail for having my changeover train 2 minutes behind the one from Waverley


----------



## Ellebells (8 Dec 2013)

Hi All,

Newbie here 

I thought it might be a bit cheeky to come along to your Xmas Lunch when I hadn't even posted on the forum yet but @Pat "5mph" talked me into it 

I just wanted to say thanks for being such a welcoming bunch and it was a lovely afternoon out in Edinburghland - nice place to eat (even did bunless burgers for this gluten-challenged person lol) and great chat! Very impressive kitchen-sink eating as well 

It sounds like I missed an interesting time at the Market too @Pat "5mph". Heated debates?! 
Oh and I promise I'm not lurking @Telemark - only just joined up the other night lol I will endeavour to start posting now though and I look forward to joining you all for some rides next year 

Ellebells


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Dec 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Telemark there is a third forever absent Dougie @Mad Doug Biker that is.
> In this case, however, it was a joke by @Louch : as we have Dougie AB, stands to reason the "other Dougie" must be C



Oh *C****! I missed this!

Annyway, if you don't watch out, I'll suddenly make a surprise appearance at something just when you least expect it!


----------



## Telemark (8 Dec 2013)

Ellebells said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newbie here
> 
> ...



@Ellebells - welcome again, good to have more female CCers joining!  Not that there is anything wrong with the guys, of course... 
Looking forward to seeing you on one of the social rides soon. 

... any plans hatching yet, anybody? 

T


----------



## mr messy (8 Dec 2013)

Think next ride will have to be in the west as not sure @Rasmus and i will be allowed back into Embra after trying to kidnap someone..........


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Dec 2013)

mr messy said:


> Think next ride will have to be in the west as not sure @Rasmus and i will be allowed back into Embra after trying to kidnap someone..........


Tell us more!


----------



## Telemark (8 Dec 2013)

... what HAVE you been up to? Must have been after @Pat "5mph" left you unattended... 
Next ride in the Wild West, not sure about that, what with the locals' habits of kidnappings and stalking and the like 

T


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (9 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> @Ellebells
> 
> ... any plans hatching yet, anybody?
> 
> T



There was talk in the future rides thread that we could do this ride from January again in the New Year.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-ecosse-west-ride-sat-19th-jan.121132/

It was the first CC Ecosse ride I went on, but I only did the flat bit as I was on my Single Speed... added a few hills in since then mind!


----------



## Rasmus (9 Dec 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> There was talk in the future rides thread that we could do this ride from January again in the New Year.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-ecosse-west-ride-sat-19th-jan.121132/
> 
> It was the first CC Ecosse ride I went on, but I only did the flat bit as I was on my Single Speed... added a few hills in since then mind!



Yes indeed - preparing a new post now...


----------

